# Results are back!



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I sent off a blood sample on my big boer doe Monday and the results came back.....she's pregnant! I'm really excited and hope all goes smoothly. I should be getting my first boer kids in a couple of months,:clap:
Shes had triplets and 2 sets of twins. Her last kids where a pair of dappled girls. I'd love a repeat, but I'm excited no matter what. She is bred to IMAX 3-D.

Drawing the blood wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. I had to shave her neck, but otherwise it went smoothly! I was supposed to have help, but ended up having to do it alone. I'll definitely be using them again. The results came back quickly.
One thing I'm wondering about is the OD number, her is 0.926. Does the number mean much besides being pregnant or not?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I do not know what the number means but congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also don't know on the number, but that is great news! :thumb:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Congrats! I just checked their site (I'm sending off a sample soon), and it's just how they measure results. If the results are borderline, they'll classify them as pregnant recheck instead of pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I don't know about the number either.

But congrats.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks 

I just heard some say that the numbers could be dependent on how far along they are. Either way I'm excited!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks 
I'm trying to get some weight back on her. I think she got a little stressed from the move and she had twins weaned before I got her. I think it pulled her down, plus being rebred. She wasn't the biggest eater when she arrived, but after being dewormed and some b vitamins her appetite has improved. I'm going to do another stool check next week, hopefully it's all clear. She's been getting free choice hay, alfalfa, chaffhaye, a 16% meat goat pellet and all the leaves, plants and grass she could want. Plus the minerals, sea salt and kelp.


----------

